# Problem mit BLASC2



## Pallanen (31. März 2007)

Hiho,

ich wollte mir gerade BLASC2 installieren, leider macht er bei der Installation keine Fortschritte. Er ist und bleibt bei Daten kopieren auf 0%. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Bl1nd (31. März 2007)

Jedenfalls nicht am Installer. Brich einfach ab ob mit "Abbrechen" oder Ctrl+Alt+Del und starte neu.


----------



## Thoa (31. März 2007)

Firewall?

Ich verschieben jedenfalls mal in unseren Supportbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallanen (31. März 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Firewall?
> 
> Ich verschieben jedenfalls mal in unseren Supportbereich
> 
> ...



An der Firewall liegt es nicht, beim Verbindungstest stellt er erfolgreich eine Verbindung her. Kann es daran liegen, dass ich meinen WOW-Client nebenbei am laufen haben?


----------



## Thoa (1. April 2007)

Nein, daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Also ich weiss nicht was es dann hat. Müssen sich die klugen Programmierer darum kümmern. Ich kenne mich ja mit Support Sachen gar nicht aus, bin nur fürs Putzen angestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyril-Ysera (1. April 2007)

Hallo Leute 


Habe das gleich problem mit blasc, es haut ja auch alles richtig hin blos in mybuffed steht es nicht drin so ist es montan bei mir.


Mybuffed Profil
Char Profil 


Ich bitte die admins da Problem so schnell es geht zu beheben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallanen (1. April 2007)

Ah mein BLASC2 läuft nun.


----------



## Kyril-Ysera (1. April 2007)

Pallanen schrieb:


> Ah mein BLASC2 läuft nun.




Wen du uns noch sagst wie du es gemacht hast passt alles


----------



## Gnorsch (2. April 2007)

Hab auchn Problem mit der Installation. Der zieht die erste Datei bis zur Mitte und bleibt dann stehen. Hab dann nur 4 leere Ordner in meinenVerzeichniss. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Gnorsch (2. April 2007)

So hier das Problem bei mir nochmals genauer. Immer wenn ich den Download starte passiert genau das selbe. Es bleibt immer hier stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum geht das net? Am Anfang wenn ich den Verbindungstest mache staht dort auch OK. Hab 16000er DSL und Windows XP SP2.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe!!!


----------



## Kyril-Ysera (2. April 2007)

hallo 

na so wie ich das sehe bekommt mann nicht so richtig hilfe von dem buffed team........ ich denke mal sie haben was besseres zu dun als uns zu helfen, da er kein bock mehr ihr 4 bis 5 tage zu warten bis mann mal eine antwort von team bekommt die mehr anung von den blasc2 haben 



mfg


----------



## Gnorsch (2. April 2007)

ich würde wirklich langsam gerne mal hilfe bekommen! ich bin sogar des öfteren im irc und versuch dort hilfe zu bekommen... aber dort antwortet mir keiner...

seltsam seltsam...

langsam verlier ich die lust blasc2 aufn rechner zu machen

PS: Nebenbei ich hab die suchfun´ktion benutzt und auch andere threads hierzu gefunden. aber bei den anderen threads wurde ein link vom admin hineingesetzt bei dem man sich das programm normal runterladen kann, jedoch funktioniert dieser link nicht. daher poste ich hier in diesem thread


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2007)

Wenn ich das eben richtig gesehen habe - gibts irgendein Problem mit deinem System. Ich mein, bei nem Download-Link ein Absturz? Ich werde den Thread hier regnor zeigen - vielleicht weiß er was. 

Btw. wenn wir nicht jede Supportanfrage beantworten können, dann seht uns das bitte nach. Wir haben viel zu tun, registrieren Probleme und arbeiten natürlich daran - auch wenn wir aus Zeitgründen nicht immer antworten. 
zam


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (3. April 2007)

bei mir stürtz beim windows start immer wieder mal blasc direkt ab, ohne fehlermeldung. -.-

Und mein Profil wird auch nicht mehr richtig aktualisiert. Hab zwar aktiviert daß Items gezeigt werden, aber es sind keine zu sehen.


----------



## Gnorsch (3. April 2007)

Hallo Zam hab ja gestern mit dir über irc geschrieben. Leider ist mein I-net immer wieder abgeschmiert und ich konnte mich nicht mehr zu irc verbinden. Die Datei die du gesagt hast hab ich downgeloadet und das selbe ist wieder passiert. 

Jetzt mal ein Vorschlag der diese Probleme beseitigen könnte:

Stellt doch Blasc als Setup Datei zur Verfügung, bei der man nichts mehr aus dem I-Net ziehen muss. Das wäre glaube ich von Vorteil.

MfG,

Gnorsch


----------



## Fubbiz (3. April 2007)

Gnorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Zam hab ja gestern mit dir über irc geschrieben. Leider ist mein I-net immer wieder abgeschmiert und ich konnte mich nicht mehr zu irc verbinden.



Und dann fragst du dich warum du Probleme mit BLASC hast, an deiner Stelle würd ich mal die Hardware checken bzw. den Internet-Anbieter kontaktieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2007)

Gnorsch schrieb:


> Stellt doch Blasc als Setup Datei zur Verfügung, bei der man nichts mehr aus dem I-Net ziehen muss. Das wäre glaube ich von Vorteil.
> 
> MfG,
> 
> Gnorsch



Eine Sache könnten wir noch prüfen - Versuch mal diese Datei herunterzuladen ->
ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup2/BLASC2_Setup.exe

Falls der Download nicht funktioniert, blockiert deine Firewall oder Router FTP-Verbindungen. In dem Fall kann das Setup die benötigten Installationsdateien nicht von unserem Server holen.


----------



## Gnorsch (3. April 2007)

Das finde ich witzig. Diese Setup-Datei kann ich nicht herunterladen. geht auch nur is zur hälfte. Welche ports muss ich dafür öffnen bzw. wie kann ich das einstellen dass es geht?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (4. April 2007)

Der FTP Standard Port ist 21.

aber bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht mehr..neu installieren, andere einstellungen..nichts hilft. Es wird einfach nicht mehr aktualisiert. Autoblog geht auch nich mehr.
und ich hab Keine Ahnung warum blasc2 beim windows start manchmal einfach abstürzt. Aber nicht immer.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Der FTP Standard Port ist 21.
> 
> aber bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht mehr..neu installieren, andere einstellungen..nichts hilft. Es wird einfach nicht mehr aktualisiert. Autoblog geht auch nich mehr.
> und ich hab Keine Ahnung warum blasc2 beim windows start manchmal einfach abstürzt. Aber nicht immer.



Strange. Regnor? *g*


----------



## Pain0r (4. April 2007)

Kyril-Ysera schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Habe das gleich problem mit blasc, es haut ja auch alles richtig hin blos in mybuffed steht es nicht drin so ist es montan bei mir.
> Mybuffed Profil
> Char Profil
> ...




SAME HERE

exakt das selbe


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (5. April 2007)

aus dem anderen Thread:

hab windows neu installiert, wow, blasc und einmal hat das update dann funktioniert. aber seit dem ist mein charprofil wieder leer wenn ich hochlade (keine items zu sehen, siehe Signatur).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: hab grad neu gestartet da kam dann die Meldung, daß es ein Update von BLASC gibt. Das hatte ich aber schon drauf und nach dem Download konnte ich das Fenster nicht schließen. Statt Beenden stand da nur Abbrechen und oben die Änderungen. Der Abbrechen Button hat dann die Meldung "Thread zugriff verweigert" oder so ähnlich angezeigt. Mit dem X oben in der Ecke war das Fenster dann aber weg. o.O

Hab seit gestern Vista und gerade Photoshop aktualisiert, vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Der Abbrechen Button hat dann die Meldung "Thread zugriff verweigert" oder so ähnlich angezeigt. Mit dem X oben in der Ecke war das Fenster dann aber weg. o.O
> 
> Hab seit gestern Vista und gerade Photoshop aktualisiert, vielleicht liegts daran?



Nutzt du einen Vista-Account mit eingschränkten Rechten? (User).


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (6. April 2007)

Nein, bin Admin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch alles "Zugelassen" als beim Start gefragt wurde.

Habs jetzt gestern nochmal deinstalliert und neuinstalliert. Bisher läufts aber die Chardaten wollen nicht aktualisiert/angezeigt werden.


----------



## DoranIrae (24. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Sache könnten wir noch prüfen - Versuch mal diese Datei herunterzuladen ->
> ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup2/BLASC2_Setup.exe
> 
> Falls der Download nicht funktioniert, blockiert deine Firewall oder Router FTP-Verbindungen. In dem Fall kann das Setup die benötigten Installationsdateien nicht von unserem Server holen.



Ich kann die Datei auch nciht ziehen....keine Ahnung warum und wenn würde ich gerne wissen welchen Port ich freimachen soll...


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> Nein, bin Admin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt trotzdem nicht am Server - der ist frei.


----------



## menphisblue (25. April 2007)

ja leute da will man was von euch runter laden und nix geht , ich kann den client und den blascrafter net runter laden  an der firewall ligts net sonder da kommt dauernd was mit dem ftp server
was kann ich da machen?

mfg Menphis


----------

